# Finally polished and Waxed



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

So got my autofinesse Temptation wax (entry level product) last week and finally got enough time spare to wash, machine polish and get a layer of wax on the old girl. Paint is getting to a much more acceptable level now.
So, after a couple of polishes:








Looks quite good, but missing that depth of shine I was after.....which is where the wax kicked in:









It got a great wet look now, considering its only one layer. I put too much on so it was a killer to remove.
I'm planning on layering it tonight if I get time.

Anyway, thoughts, advice or tips welcome.


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks great, real depth to the finish now.

What was your routine? I'm getting a machine polisher and various pads, but need to get some polishes/waxes too.


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Thanks mate. Appreciate it
Washed with the 2 bucket method, with G3 Detox shampoo.
Rinsed and dried.
Orbital buffer with Zymol polish. (did the bonnet and roof a couple of times to remove some swirls and scratches)
Removed
Finished with one coat of AF Temptation and removed. Then left to cure for a few hours.

First wash tonight, and I'm going to re-layer.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks great - how did you find the wax? I use Spirit and Illusion with either Top Coat or Power Seal underneath.


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

I got on pretty well with it actually thanks. Bit of a novice when it comes to wax, so went for the entry level one. And still managed to put too much on!
I've been used to Meg Tech Wax, which in comparison, is fairly poor. Is there noticeable difference between say Temptation and Illusion?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

looks decent, the clear coat looks a little hazy though, could be the light ... is there many spiders when you look at it in the sunlight??


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

I think it's the light, but its not as good as it could be. Still several swirls and light scratches. It's 12 years old And I'm only just starting to get the paint straightened out. It's getting there. Second coat of polish went on tonight..... Definite improvement


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

does look awesome, and as is a great colour ... wasnt a criticism at all, I have an all to similar issue with my 2001 225 paintwork lol


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks real nice 8)


----------



## smithygquattro (Aug 23, 2013)

Really like the colour... looks nice


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Same colour as mine. Must have a go at polishing etc but its such a big subject to learn by the sounds of it. A bit intimidating.


----------



## robbrunning (Aug 25, 2013)

The colour is quite unusual... Not seen this before... Really nice


----------



## Rosielou118 (10 mo ago)

Peeunit said:


> So got my autofinesse Temptation wax (entry level product) last week and finally got enough time spare to wash, machine polish and get a layer of wax on the old girl. Paint is getting to a much more acceptable level now.
> So, after a couple of polishes:
> 
> 
> ...


And she’s still doing great now 😅😄


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Rosielou118 said:


> And she’s still doing great now 😅😄
> View attachment 483904


Looking good 👍


----------

